# Lemon Verbena...



## LJA (Sep 11, 2009)

Why am I on such a lemon kick?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

ohhhhh totally gorgeous! 

Is Lemon Verbena a scent of it's own, or is it a mixture of scents?


----------



## LJA (Sep 11, 2009)

juicybath said:
			
		

> ohhhhh totally gorgeous!
> 
> Is Lemon Verbena a scent of it's own, or is it a mixture of scents?



Hi JB (which I am officially dubbing you...lol).  It's a scent from WSP (www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com).  Soaps great, smells great, no funky issues using it.  I don't think they carry the one i have anymore (can't find it on the site) but it looks like they have EO blends and some variants of it.  I like it.  (and thanks!    )

Kitn - I know you ordered it too - is it gone now?


----------



## Vic1963 (Sep 11, 2009)

Now thats my favorite of all 3.......Hubby and I are Lemon soap lovers......How refreshing !  Beautiful Job, I love the colors !


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks great! I bet it smells great too!


----------



## Billie (Sep 11, 2009)

Perfect swirls and color and I wish I could smell it through the screen.


----------



## candice19 (Sep 11, 2009)

Lemon is awesome   I'm sure I'd love your soap, too!


----------



## nickjuly (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh I love the colors in that one. Bet it smells heavenly!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> Kitn - I know you ordered it too - is it gone now?



 :shock:   Say it isn't so , I love that FO . :shock:

Your soap is to die for beautiful , well done , love it .

Kitn


----------



## jarvan (Sep 12, 2009)

LJA, I don't see lemon in your soap. I see the Green Bay Packers! Go Pack!


----------



## LJA (Sep 12, 2009)

jarvan said:
			
		

> LJA, I don't see lemon in your soap. I see the Green Bay Packers! Go Pack!



Hahaha....  well whatever works!


----------



## jarvan (Sep 12, 2009)

I seriously need to know how you did this and what colors because we are a Packer family and my brother-in-law would die to have this soap!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Beautiful    Your photography is amazing too


----------



## LJA (Sep 12, 2009)

Canary labcolor, green oxide, and uncolored soap.  Easy peasy.


----------



## simplypuresoycandles (Sep 12, 2009)

oh i love this, i just got this scent as a sample, and i think its very nice, but your soap is great!!!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 13, 2009)

LJ that is the same Lemon Verbena I use. It is awsome!! And my best seller. Yurs turned out beautiful!


----------



## LJA (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you!  I hope it isnt gone...when I searched for it, I couldn't find it.   :cry:


----------



## rubato456 (Sep 13, 2009)

great soap and photography!


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 14, 2009)

*Yummo*

It's amazing!


----------



## vivcarm (Sep 14, 2009)

LJA, fab, fab, fab, I could almost smell them, so fresh and zingy looking!


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 15, 2009)

GReat looking soap lovely colours, wish I could smell it.  I love lemon soaps.  your photo is brilliant too


----------



## LJA (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------

